
If You’re Nervous About Quitting Your Boring Job, You’re Sane - JangoSteve
http://www.alfajango.com/blog/if-youre-nervous-about-quitting-your-boring-job-youre-sane/
======
JangoSteve
I know it's not usually cool to post your own articles and all, but I started
to write a response to this discussion and it turned into its own article.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1016260>

~~~
alanthonyc
Is it really true that it's not cool to post your own articles? I don't think
there's anything wrong with it.

~~~
JangoSteve
I agree in theory, but I guess it can seem more self-promotional than
informational, which is contrary to the purpose of these forums.

~~~
mtinkerhess
I think it's fine to post your own material here. If it's not informational it
won't get voted up.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I think it's reasonable to post your own article, but it would be nice if it
had a link back to this item so people who found it could then come here.

------
gnosis
Show me a sane man and I will cure him for you.

    
    
                --Carl Jung

------
bobbyi
Being sane is overrated.

~~~
mmphosis
Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the
round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently --
they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify
or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they
change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them
as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to
think that they can change the world, are the ones who do.

 _Steve Jobs_

